

Thirty things i've learned (great life advice) - tuxguy
https://medium.com/health-the-future/thirty-things-ive-learned-482765ee3503

======
jqm
This was (overall) a good article and good advice.

I take exception with two points:

1)"You end up being the average of the people you spend your life with."

-I don't agree. While this can happen and often does, you can be who you are, and you will, in spite of people around you.

2)"Perception is reality."

-I hear this all the time (mostly from sales types) and it is complete and utter nonsense. Perception is not reality. Reality is reality and the consequences of reality catch up with us no matter what our perception is. Want to find out and control reality? Change your perception to more closely align with it. Just believing something doesn't in any way make it so.

Otherwise... good points. Exercise, don't drink, be productive. Can't argue.

